# tree frog



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

This little guy just wanted to watch me work but I had to tell him that sitting on the motor to my saw was not a good idea so I gently relocated him.








Just to give you an idea on size I thought I would add this one too, this is the same frog as they turn color to there surroundings and it did not take long after picking him up to do this.








I have several different types of frogs and toads here and every spring I listen to the chirping of there mating calls, these tree frogs are my favorite, some people think all the noise is annoying but I find it a lot more soothing then the sounds of the inner city When friends visit and hear them for the first time they always say what the heck is that and I smile and say they are my little friends. It's always the same thing at sunset, I hear what was that, did you hear that about ten times before I hear them say I have been in the city to long.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How cute. 

Thanks for having a talk with him and warning him of the dangers and relocating him.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I found one of those tiny darlins in my pond this spring. He called and called for a mate until about 2 weeks ago. Next year he will have a mate if I have to find her myself.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! How tiny and darling is that?

Terry


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow so little nd cuuute...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh My Gosh....that little guy is so cute.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! I enjoy seeing them around our yard since they are a sign that the area is heathy. They like to hunt bugs in the sweet peas by the front door, so we have to be careful not to let the frogs in when we let the dogs out. ;D


----------

